# Coat Rack/Shelving Unit



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here is a project I just finished made without any joinery other than simple butt joints.

I built this shelving unit for my wifeâ€™s high school reunion silent auction fund raiser. I hope it generates a lot of interest. Funds raised go towards scholarships for the students.

The dimensions are 30Ã-18 x 9 inches deep. We found some wire/burlap baskets that look pretty good. Three coat/robe hangers make this a multi use piece.

Oh, I forgot to mention. The wood used to build this project was salvaged from* two pallets!*







I saved almost all of the boards, milled them, and assembled with glue and brad nails. The wood is pine with some oak pieces.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few pictures of the pallet dismantling and milling.

Note that those three long 2x4's turned out to be pine. I cut them into 20 inch lengths, then ripped off part of one side and planed them until they were 7/8 inch thick x 3 1/4 inch wide. Then the edges were jointed and glued into two panels. When the glue was dry, I ran them through the planer until they were 3/4 inch thick. That is how the two end pieces were made. 

I cut out the curves with both ends taped together.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Good stuff - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. The reunion was last night. The winning bid was $100. It went to a good cause.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great time by all! Someone got a heck of a deal!!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The coolest thing about that beautiful wood work is its origin......two salvaged pallets. It is awesome craftsmanship.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------

